# Las Vegas Shelves EMPTY of Water, Rice, Cans - the way people were behaving!



## joshualasvegas (Mar 7, 2020)

I just started prepping 2 months ago. I ordered from Amazon what for my family amounts to a 3 year supply of bottled water. I also started buying canned goods (spam, ham, chicken, beans corn) and rice in bulk and putting it in storage. 

I guess with all the news about the Corona virus people started panicking. The store shelves tonight has no water, rice, beans, or canned goods. Walmart and all the big grocery stores and Costco were out. Amazon also sold out.

I headed to my local Walmart supercenter tonite. Bought anything left and had 2 carts filled with the last cases of bottled water (approx 20 cases). On my way out, people coming in were yelling at me "can't you save some for me" as well as other not so nice words. At check out the guy next to me looked at me and said "jesus christ you are f--king stupid". I got out in the parking lot where a pickup truck with two mid-30s guys in it started yelling at me to save water for other people.

I could not believe the way people were acting. By the time I got to my car I did not even feel safe. I did not say anything, make eye contact, or do anything to these people...EXCEPT that I was prepared and they were not. So, I was somehow the bad guy and not just responsible for me but also them. I mean what is this mentality? I've prepared. You haven't. Oh well. Yet I'm the bad guy.

It got me thinking. If there was any major catastrophe and the food supply did get interruped. Just think what would happen to society. The people at Walmart tonight would be multiplied by millions and it would be gunshots in the street.

STAY PREPPED!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, joshualasvegas! Feel free to introduce yourself to the community here.



joshualasvegas said:


> I just started prepping 2 months ago. I ordered from Amazon what for my family amounts to a 3 year supply of bottled water. I also started buying canned goods (spam, ham, chicken, beans corn) and rice in bulk and putting it in storage.


A three year supply of bottle water for your family? Do you have a gallon per person per day? Do you mind if I ask how big your family is? Where do you keep it?



> I guess with all the news about the Corona virus people started panicking. The store shelves tonight has no water, rice, beans, or canned goods. Walmart and all the big grocery stores and Costco were out. Amazon also sold out.
> 
> I headed to my local Walmart supercenter tonite. Bought anything left and had 2 carts filled with the last cases of bottled water (approx 20 cases). On my way out, people coming in were yelling at me "can't you save some for me" as well as other not so nice words. At check out the guy next to me looked at me and said "jesus christ you are f--king stupid". I got out in the parking lot where a pickup truck with two mid-30s guys in it started yelling at me to save water for other people.


OMGosh, 20 cases? How are the shocks after hauling all that?



> I could not believe the way people were acting. By the time I got to my car I did not even feel safe. I did not say anything, make eye contact, or do anything to these people...EXCEPT that I was prepared and they were not. So, I was somehow the bad guy and not just responsible for me but also them. I mean what is this mentality? I've prepared. You haven't. Oh well. Yet I'm the bad guy.
> 
> It got me thinking. If there was any major catastrophe and the food supply did get interruped. Just think what would happen to society. The people at Walmart tonight would be multiplied by millions and it would be gunshots in the street.
> 
> STAY PREPPED!


 It's a good thing they didn't know you had a three year supply for your entire family already. Somebody probably would've killed you.


----------



## joshualasvegas (Mar 7, 2020)

Its just me and my wife and I have a 3 year supply for both of us estimating consumption of 1 gal each per day. I ordered the 1 Gal jugs that came 6 jugs to a box from Amazon.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

2 gallons a day times 3 year supply equals about 9 tons of water. Where are you storing that? That’s a hell of a lot of water!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why it’s a good idea to prepare so you do not have to deal with panicked cattle for limited supplies in an emergency. A more pressing emergency and you get uncontrolled violent behavior.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

joshualasvegas said:


> Its just me and my wife and I have a 3 year supply for both of us estimating consumption of 1 gal each per day. I ordered the 1 Gal jugs that came 6 jugs to a box from Amazon.





Chiefster23 said:


> 2 gallons a day times 3 year supply equals about 9 tons of water. Where are you storing that? That's a hell of a lot of water!


I'm with you Chiefster

2200 One Gallon Plastic Jugs of Water stored in a house in the desert? I'm thinking this will probably not end well!


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Stores in my area have limited how many units of particular items you can buy. Seems since they put the limit on the items everyone feels the need to buy up the items. The good thing about being prepared is that next time something like this happens you can shore up your preps and no one will really notice. Basically I went to the store bought my normal groceries for the week, but added in a few things that will go to the storeroom not the pantry. No one at the store could tell what I was doing and I did not draw attention to myself. The key to prepping is to do it without drawing attention to yourself. Buying two carts of water is a big indicator to others that you probably have other supplies and could be dangerous.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

joshualasvegas said:


> So, I was somehow the bad guy and not just responsible for me but also them. I mean what is this mentality? I've prepared. You haven't. Oh well. Yet I'm the bad guy.
> 
> STAY PREPPED!


In a SHTF situation you will be the bad guy in the eyes of others. Your extended family, friends and neighbors will all feel like you owe them something. If you don't share you will be branded a horrible person. It may one day even come to the point of others using force to get what you have. We have stressed with our daughter to NEVER talk to anyone about our extra food and other items. We have purchased some extras this week and she said, "mom you know we have more than enough food in the basement." I reminded her this is something we do not talk about and that if there is still room where we store we don't have enough.

I feel like we did a good job with teaching our kids to not talk about it. When our son passed we went to his apartment to pack up his things. His roommates where in shock at the amount of food and other items he had hidden in his room. I was in disbelief on some of his hiding places. His roommates had ZERO clue he was prepping right under their noses. He told us he was doing a little bit just in case he could not get back home right away.

Lesson---- don't flaunt it, don't buy in bulk at a time of crisis, don't be so obvious that you draw attention to yourself. It could cause trouble you don't want.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Jp4GA I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why are you buying water?? At this point in time you could just store tap water. Food grade 55 gal drums are a lot cheaper and easier to store then 1 gal jugs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Why are you buying water?? At this point in time you could just store tap water. Food grade 55 gal drums are a lot cheaper and easier to store then 1 gal jugs.


Good point. Plus they're sturdy. Water bottles are made so cheaply. I was going through mine the other day and found a few that sprung leaks.

My prep of the day's gonna be filling 5 five gallon food grade buckets with water. I'm also filling up any extra mason jars I have lying around, and I have many. I have a water bob, too. Gonna wait on that one.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Clean and sanitize your own containers, that way you know that your containers have been properly processed, never take for granted someone else has done it.....I’m always skeptical of store bought bottled water for long term storage....but that’s just me.....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Every spring I sanitize our campers fresh water tank and all my containers for potable water, no sense in taking risks for what it takes do do this.....


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Went to Presskit Costco today to top off on some items. Over the counter stuff like Ibuprofen,Acetaminophen and Immodium. Found out that Antidiarrheal meds are now controlled,limited to one box per purchase and you need to show your licence. Why? 'Cuz the kids are now taking 50-60 at a pass...getting a great high and dying of heart attacks! I kid you not!
Picked up a cartload of items,went to grab some toilet paper and Lo and Behold...none left. Chatted with the Shipping/receiving fellas and they told us that they had sold seven pallets of TP in less than 3 hours! That is with TP and water limited to 2 per customer.Well...dropped by the Safeway in Preskitt Valley and had no problem getting TP..but they had a huge run on hand sanitizer! It's times like these that make me glad I'm a Prepper....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

amazon has plenty of rice and beans


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Maine-Marine said:


> amazon has plenty of rice and beans


If you're desperate. Some of the prices are criminal.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> If you're desperate. Some of the prices are criminal.


10 lbs $12
50 lbs $49
20 lbs $9

of course you always find over priced things... just do not buy them


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For you preppers who have ammasses a mountain of gallon jugs of water, don't forget they make a great barrier for radiation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Over the last three days, I went to BJ's wholesale and a super Walmart.

Rice, beans, disinfectants and assorted food and selected waters were gone from all the shelves.

Tuesday, I am taking an elderly lady to Walmart to buy some of what she needs.

I will post an update on what is there or not.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Maine-Marine said:


> 10 lbs $12
> 50 lbs $49
> 20 lbs $9
> 
> of course you always find over priced things... just do not buy them


Okay, the rice I buy regularly at Costco in 20 pound bags is more than that, but I could get it cheaper than those Amazon prices if I didn't like a particular kind/brand of rice. Ya, sure, you betcha, I am picky.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

joshualasvegas said:


> I just started prepping 2 months ago. I ordered from Amazon what for my family amounts to a 3 year supply of bottled water. I also started buying canned goods (spam, ham, chicken, beans corn) and rice in bulk and putting it in storage.
> 
> I guess with all the news about the Corona virus people started panicking. The store shelves tonight has no water, rice, beans, or canned goods. Walmart and all the big grocery stores and Costco were out. Amazon also sold out.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> This is why it's a good idea to prepare so you do not have to deal with panicked cattle for limited supplies in an emergency. A more pressing emergency and you get uncontrolled violent behavior.


Exactly! So, we don't even have to go out for anything by then!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jp4GA said:


> Stores in my area have limited how many units of particular items you can buy. Seems since they put the limit on the items everyone feels the need to buy up the items. The good thing about being prepared is that next time something like this happens you can shore up your preps and no one will really notice. Basically I went to the store bought my normal groceries for the week, but added in a few things that will go to the storeroom not the pantry. No one at the store could tell what I was doing and I did not draw attention to myself. The key to prepping is to do it without drawing attention to yourself. Buying two carts of water is a big indicator to others that you probably have other supplies and could be dangerous.


Another way around that is having you and someone in your family split up and buy separately. Hit different stores.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Clean and sanitize your own containers, that way you know that your containers have been properly processed, never take for granted someone else has done it.....I'm always skeptical of store bought bottled water for long term storage....but that's just me.....


My husband opened a bottled water, and it smelled so stinky - like a wet rag! That was the only one bottle.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Renec said:


> Went to Presskit Costco today to top off on some items. Over the counter stuff like Ibuprofen,Acetaminophen and Immodium. Found out that Antidiarrheal meds are now controlled,limited to one box per purchase and you need to show your licence. Why? 'Cuz the kids are now taking 50-60 at a pass...getting a great high and dying of heart attacks! I kid you not!
> Picked up a cartload of items,went to grab some toilet paper and Lo and Behold...none left. Chatted with the Shipping/receiving fellas and they told us that they had sold seven pallets of TP in less than 3 hours! That is with TP and water limited to 2 per customer.Well...dropped by the Safeway in Preskitt Valley and had no problem getting TP..but they had a huge run on hand sanitizer! It's times like these that make me glad I'm a Prepper....


We're avoiding Costco now, because of the crowd. 
A lot of people wait for it to open (and that was even before the coronavirus - imagine how it is now). They showed it on tv.

We shop at opening time (around 7 am for WalMart), so there's hardly anyone in the stores except the employees.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Over the last three days, I went to BJ's wholesale and a super Walmart.
> 
> Rice, beans, disinfectants and assorted food and selected waters were gone from all the shelves.
> 
> ...


WalMart here is great. They lowered the price for Lysol Disinfectant spray to match Great Value. 
Saturday, they were out of Lysol (so I got Great Value - just the same). Sunday, they had Lysol.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> WalMart here is great. They lowered the price for Lysol Disinfectant spray to match Great Value.
> Saturday, they were out of Lysol (so I got Great Value - just the same). Sunday, they had Lysol.


As I said, we will see tomorrow when we get there.

The area central warehouses are the key to supply, when they are out, the trouble begins.

The food is the core item to have on the shelves by them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> As I said, we will see tomorrow when we get there.
> 
> The area central warehouses are the key to supply, when they are out, the trouble begins.
> 
> The food is the core item to have on the shelves by them.


Well we went there today.

Shelf stocking is pretty much the same as it was, bulk dry goods and disinfectants are missing still.

No shortage on bottled waters, the state is not semi arid like NV, AZ or others, the bulk of gov. supplied water

and private wells are good, like mine.

But being the paranoid person that I am, I have plenty of it in the bunker and the home just in case.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A couple people start freaking out and that causes others to think "if they're freaking maybe I should too". The freak out bug is as contagious and travels the same as the Coronavirus. 

Last night Hot Nursey's mom called and told her we needed to stock up on TP, rice/beans and water. Jokes on her though since we already have had that stuff and more.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

I believe what has people really worried is the economy. The bug too but what it has done to the economy especially looking at China. 

The world has generally been each man for himself in this type situation or that humans have always worked in tribes or groups, families etc. 

Its no different today compared to then. 
Those same people yelling at that guy would have bought up the same and left the original guy stranded trust me. 

Id like to believe in a world where people looked out for everyone but its just not. 
i am and have always been that guy to help. Doing things like Stopping to move trash cans that have blown into the road 


Id like to be in my own group who are well trained and prepped, serving a vital purpose. To have my own family to prep with and be extremely prepared like a family militia organized in the way of protecting its community but my family just is not like that.

I do hope that this serves as a big warning to those who were caught off guard to wake up as it had with me. I know that I was not expecting the economy and oil to be hit compared to the bug itself which i kind of new would happen

All i can say is Good luck everyone and look after your loyal friends and family. Have a safe and well regulated day

-W.E-


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Wife was at our local Walmart this morning and got the next to last big thing of TP. Shelves were running low or empty of certain things, like ramen noodles.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Last week's grocery shopping was the exact same as every other week. Then there were 2 confirmed cases of c-19. This week the things that are now consistently sold out are tp, 10kg+ bags of white flour, powdered milk and hand sanitizer. Everything else is pretty normal.

I work in a big food distribution warehouse. As employees we are now no longer allowed to purchase rice or water from the warehouse, both of which are still readily available at every grocery store.

Raise the limits.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Why are you buying water?? At this point in time you could just store tap water. Food grade 55 gal drums are a lot cheaper and easier to store then 1 gal jugs.


Exactly - We already have a supply of water on hand and I prefer bulk storage anyway.
For the current crisis, I don't anticipate water supplies being cut off so why all the panic water buying?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

NKAWTG said:


> Exactly - We already have a supply of water on hand and I prefer bulk storage anyway.
> For the current crisis, I don't anticipate water supplies being cut off so why all the panic water buying?


The answer is in your question. People are _panic_ buying rather than using their heads, analyzing the situation, and buying what they're actually going to need.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> The answer is in your question. People are _panic_ buying rather than using their heads, analyzing the situation, and buying what they're actually going to need.


amen... spot on paulag


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I prefer a good panic now and then

keeps the blood flowing


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I prefer a good panic now and then
> 
> keeps the blood flowing


I'da rather had a global EMP - but that's just me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw my dentist at Walmart yesterday. He was loading up on cleaning supplies for his office. I asked him if he could still get masks and he told me his last order was cut in half but at least he did get some of his order.


----------



## ContagionPrepper (Mar 14, 2020)

You think the behavior is bad now? Wait until no supplies are around. The people that did nothing or have zero preps will freak out. It's not even that bad out right now. Only 2K cases-ish in the country? Great resource here: infection2020.com. I LOVE this COVID 19 resource. 

Wait until 20K or 200K cases... Good thing you went out today to get final stuff. That's what we're going to do today.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ContagionPrepper said:


> You think the behavior is bad now? Wait until no supplies are around. The people that did nothing or have zero preps will freak out. It's not even that bad out right now. Only 2K cases-ish in the country? Great resource here: infection2020.com. I LOVE this COVID 19 resource.
> 
> *Wait until 20K or 200K cases... *Good thing you went out today to get final stuff. That's what we're going to do today.


That'll be in less than a week..or however soon this new Walmart drive-thru testing results are reported and made public.
Toilet paper battles today - FOOD tomorrow.


----------



## ContagionPrepper (Mar 14, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> That'll be in less than a week..or however soon this new Walmart drive-thru testing results are reported and made public.
> Toilet paper battles today - FOOD tomorrow.


Perhaps 200K globally...in the US; however, make 10-20K is my estimation. That's pure speculation though. Honestly, I did my absolute last store run just a bit ago and the beginnings of food frenzies are already occurring. Not fighting per se but definitely heightened tensions, yelling, and anxiety. I don't think we're far from looting. Perhaps 3-4 weeks (ish).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ContagionPrepper said:


> *Perhaps 200K globally..*.in the US; however, make 10-20K is my estimation. That's pure speculation though. Honestly, I did my absolute last store run just a bit ago and the beginnings of food frenzies are already occurring. Not fighting per se but definitely heightened tensions, yelling, and anxiety. I don't think we're far from looting. Perhaps 3-4 weeks (ish).


By the time this is over...there'll be 200K in WA state alone.
You heard it here first. :vs_wave:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’ve seen fights over food in person already... how big of a piece of sh.it man are you to fight a mother for food going on their kids plates when you are fat and could loose a couple.

If you are a fat f... and have this mentality go drink the bleach you bought a week ago..


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We went to Walmart the usual time - 7:30 am. Usually there's only about 10 people at the most, well when we got there it's like peak hours! 
Took me 20 - 30 minutes lining up at the cash. All disinfectant sprays and wipes were gone! Toilet paper aisle was empty, but I saw people (mostly elderlies) with small packs of tp, I suppose the store aren't bringing them out at once. Maybe, if you inquire, you're handed one.
Like rationing?

I got more Campbell's soups (which sells for a dollar each at another store, but I decided to get and admatch them instead at Walmart -
good move, since the other store ran out).

The atmosphere was still civil on all stores. People were on a rush, but were still mindful and polite.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ContagionPrepper said:


> You think the behavior is bad now? Wait until no supplies are around. The people that did nothing or have zero preps will freak out. It's not even that bad out right now. Only 2K cases-ish in the country? Great resource here: infection2020.com. I LOVE this COVID 19 resource.
> 
> Wait until 20K or 200K cases... Good thing you went out today to get final stuff. That's what we're going to do today.


Some people are profitteering from this. A couple in BColumbia bought cartloads of disinfectant wipes/spray to sell them online! 
They showed them with their cartloads - coming from the *service* exit of a store. 
There must be somebody in cahoots working at the store! 
They were interviewed, and apparently made over a hundred thousand bucks at Amazon selling items like these. Isn't that a crime? 
Amazon cut them off when words got out.


----------

